# Ignore list



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

If you put someone on your ignore list does it block emails and PMs from them?

I don't have any issues with anyone but was just wondering about this after reading  a post today.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2014)

not sure, never tried it.

I would assume so.


----------



## presley (Jan 22, 2014)

It does block them from contacting you via messaging on other Vbulletin sites.  I'd assume it would work the same way here.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> If you put someone on your ignore list does it block emails and PMs from them?.



Maybe you could ask her to msg and/or email you?


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 22, 2014)

You are naughty, Jim. :hysterical:


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 22, 2014)

John:

 It just allowed me to send one to a prolific poster (mega renter), that I don't care to read about his millions of Wyndham points and screwing owners out of reservations by reserving event weeks to feed his rental business  . . . 

 I asked him to forward it to you, if it went through to him, to test the process, please report if you receive it.

 Thanks

 David


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just something to note, if someone quotes the person you are trying to ignore, their post will be shown in the quote....


----------



## ronparise (Jan 22, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> John:
> 
> It just allowed me to send one to a prolific poster (mega renter), that I don't care to read about his millions of Wyndham points and screwing owners out of reservations by reserving event weeks to feed his rental business  . . .
> 
> ...



I got it, but why wouldnt I?  I havent blocked you.. and that was the ops question

I sent a return message to you...that would be the better test...but of course since you blocked me...we wont ever know...will we?

by the way heres a quote from a message I got today thanking me for the time and  unselfish advice I gave him......just saying

_Ron,

Thankfully there are people like you out there. So, thank you in advance for your help, much appreciated._


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just something to note, if someone quotes the person you are trying to ignore, their post will be shown in the quote....With the amount of quoting on this site, i don't see how the ignore function is useful.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> With the amount of quoting on this site, i don't see how the ignore function is useful.



Works pretty good if you ignore everybody who's ever posted. Nobody to pi$$ you off, but you do get tired of the noobz.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 22, 2014)

And I thought this was about me. lol

Bill


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 22, 2014)

I put someone on an ignore list just today, and frankly, wouldn't be surprised if they did the same with me.  

The biggest downside (other than what ride mentioned), is that it only works when you log in.  When you aren't logged in, you see the person's post, and if it gets your hackles up enough to log in to comment….well, you get where this is going.  Facebook has an excellent method for this very thing, called blocking.  You block someone, you both become "dead" to each other.  Like you don't exist.  Except in unicorn land or something like that….  Sorry, I'm told I tend to go off topic….


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Just something to note, if someone quotes the person you are trying to ignore, their post will be shown in the quote....With the amount of quoting on this site, i don't see how the ignore function is useful.



Since you're on line now let's try this Ride.  Give me a minute and I'll block you if I can figure out how.

Sent me a PM to see if it gets to me.

I'll check this thread by not logging in to know that you've sent me a pm.  Then I'll unblock you---maybe:hysterical:


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

OK, rides on my ignore list, send me a pm and we'll check this thing out.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> OK, rides on my ignore list, send me a pm and we'll check this thing out.



Sent........

(Anyone wanna quote me so csxjohn can see what i wrote?)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 22, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Sent........



here is ride's post ...


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

I did not get the PM from ride.

While not logged in I could see his post, as it should be.

Once I logged in again his post disappeared.

So, putting someone on your ignore list will hide their posts and block communicatin from them for anyone interested.

As was also stated, I saw rides post when Linda quoted him.


Now, do I take ride off the list?????


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

And now that I took him off the list I can see his test post while logged in.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Presley:  "It does block them from contacting you via messaging on other Vbulletin sites. I'd assume it would work the same way here."


 Here's hoping ........





=


-


----------



## tonyg (Jan 25, 2014)

Is that guy still bugging you Beags ?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 25, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Is that guy still bugging you Beags ?



  Not sure. Any suggestions ?



-


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 25, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Not sure. Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> -



I'd suggest you recommend to him he goes to a Westgate timeshare 'update', even if he ever does get let out by the salesman, he will have been driven into a vegetative state by the bombardment of BS and...you'll never hear from him again.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2014)

I would have seen this post much sooner if I hadn't had you all on my Ignore List!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 26, 2014)

ricoba said:


> I would have seen this post much sooner if I hadn't had you all on my Ignore List!!!



I don't have anyone on the list because even the most obnoxious, heartless, and insensitive users sometimes come up with a good post.

Check in once in awhile without logging in and you can see if we've said anything worthwhile.


----------

